# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Kompletter Neuling sucht Hilfe in allem !!

## Saiturnsatan

Hallo erstmal ,

Durch einen irrwitzigen Zufall bin ich auf das Downhill fahren gestoßen und kann an nix mehr anderes denken. Mein altes FullyMB ist dabei leider kaputt gegangen und ein neues muss nun her. Was wäre da am besten ? Muss ich eins von Händler kaufen oder geht es auch zb von Real oder Otto.de ? Hardtail oder direkt Downhillbike ? Ich möchte sowohl hoch als natürlich auch runter kommen. Sollte also Allmountain (?) tauglich sein. Wenn das geklärt ist bräuchte ich alle Tipps die ihr für mich habt. Was sollte ich zb beachten ? Wo oder wie kann ich lernen ? 

Danke für jede Hilfe. 
Bitte Thread löschen falls woanders schon vorhanden. In vielen Threads sind die Beiträge sehr alt deswegen habe ich einen neuen eröffnet...

LG.

----------


## noox

Sorry, hier ist grad nimmer soviel los. Mal schauen, ob ich wieder dazukomme, das wieder mehr zu forcieren.

Erstmals: Finger weg von allem was nicht echte Bike- oder zumindest Sport-Geschäfte sind. Baumarkt oder sowas wie Ottoversand. Prinzipiell hängt es von deinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten ab. Als Neuling ist ein Fahrradhändler nie verkehrt, weil man dort beraten wird und auch mal vorbeikommen kann, wenn es ein Problem gibt. Wenn du keine 2 linken Hände hast, dann kann man eventuell etwas sparen, wenn man bei einem Direkt-Vertrieb kauft. Günstig und gut sind da z.B. Radon. Schon teurer Canyon oder YT (Young Talent).

Wenn die finanziellen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind, könnte man eventuell auch gebraucht kaufen, wobei das für einen Neuling nicht einfach ist.

Zum Einstieg - wenn man sowohl rauf als auch runterfahren möchte, dann eignet sich am besten was zwischen All-Mountain und Enduro. Wenn ein Bikepark in der Nähe ist, ist ein Enduro vermutlich nicht verkehrt. Wenn es vorrangig bergauf geht und die Bergab-Trails eher einfach sind, dann ist vielleicht ein All-Mountain-Bike besser geeignet.

Du müsstest hier aber ein paar Threads finden, wo Anfänger/Einsteiger schon ähnliche Fragen gestellt haben.

----------

